# If you feel down or overwhelmed watch this video



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd never heard of this guy or his website until I watched this video. He gives a pretty inspiring talk and it's definitely worth at least one watch through.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

That was great, thanks alot for sharing  I read the book and wondered what the author would be like, nice to finally see.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

he definitely gives you something to think about. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that was really great. Really opened my eyes. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

He's seems like a really funny and affable guy too. I just like the attitude he took when the **** really hit the fan. It's so important to get that shift in perspective when it seems like nothing is going right.


----------



## Tsubasa_ (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a really nice video, thanks for sharing! It was a good watch 

I also have a video to share, although it's not really striking with the same magnitude it still kind of related to this topic, so I thought I would share:


----------



## AndrejSosic (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice video just makes you realize that we don't take much notice of the small things in life. I think I will start living like a 3 year old now :b


----------



## Zeebra (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, didn't know there was a ted talk conference in TO


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

That guy over there said:


> Nice video just makes you realize that we don't take much notice of the small things in life. I think I will start living like a 3 year old now :b


Yeah, I like his story about the date. It is kind of amazing to think of all that goes into such a simple little thing like that. His dad sounds like he would have been fun to grow up with.



Zeebra said:


> Thanks for the link, didn't know there was a ted talk conference in TO


Yeah they recently started a satellite series called tedx where anyone can set up ted talks in their home town. It would be awesome to see one in person.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

AWESOMEPOST BRO

I love the TED videos this one is particularly good

I love the part about Authenticity... 

thank
you


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

didn't work for me
all these awesome things but still a world full of a-holes


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That video was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I was expecting that the be a guilt trippy kind of video but it was beautiful, and that guy's really funny, thanks for sharing. One of the things that I've found helpful not especially with anxiety but with improving my attitude is remembering the simplicity of the way I'd think and feel when I was little. Even though I was always a pretty nervous kid, kids seem to live in the moment a lot more and appreciate little things and act a lot more out of instinct.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> didn't work for me
> all these awesome things but still a world full of a-holes


I agree. It didn't impact me at all. Maybe because I feel live I've heard these speeches many times in the past.

I remember watching the first Rocky and this quote struck me: "It's not about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can GET HIT and MOVE FORWARD!".

That quote basically sums up the 18 minutes I've just watched. To stay on a positive note, I'm glad this man has got things working about again and got his life back.


----------



## uhmm doh (Feb 5, 2011)

Zil said:


> I agree. It didn't impact me at all. Maybe because I feel live I've heard these speeches many times in the past.
> 
> I remember watching the first Rocky and this quote struck me: "It's not about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can GET HIT and MOVE FORWARD!".
> 
> That quote basically sums up the 18 minutes I've just watched. To stay on a positive note, I'm glad this man has got things working about again and got his life back.


Same here, I watch inspirational talks every now and then. I get inspired for exactly 20 minutes. And I'm back to my same old self.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Zil said:


> I remember watching the first Rocky and this quote struck me: "It's not about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can GET HIT and MOVE FORWARD!".
> .


Yeah that about sums it up. When we're down we have 2 choices to choose from. Stay down, or get back up. It's our slow and steady shift in perspective that can lift us back up even when things seem insurmountable. That's what I got out of this video.

Our attitudes paint the way we see the world. When things have gone to **** it's really important to try as hard as we can to see more positive things in the world. This guy had to start out simple because he couldn't see any positive in life. I've been there before, I don't know if anyone else here has. Everything seems hopeless. But this guy kept it up his search for the positive and a short time later that small changes added up to huge results.

Start focusing on the positive things in life the more and more every day. Before you know it builds on itself and your entire perspective changes. The impact of the a-holes lessen to the point where they no longer impact you. You start to find long-lasting inspiration from even the smallest things and a situation that once seemed hopeless seems hopeful. All from a little shift in perspective. It's pretty empowering if you ask me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Zil said:


> I agree. It didn't impact me at all. Maybe because I feel live I've heard these speeches many times in the past.
> 
> I remember watching the first Rocky and this quote struck me: "It's not about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can GET HIT and MOVE FORWARD!".
> 
> That quote basically sums up the 18 minutes I've just watched. To stay on a positive note, I'm glad this man has got things working about again and got his life back.


wow funny you mention that Rocky quote
i was watching that movie couple days ago and that scene moved me a lot and brought me to tears.

but its still hard because it makes me wonder - how many more hits can i take? i'm only human...i don't look forward to these hits even if i can take them, and all these "awesome things" just don't make it worth while like they used to, and sometimes trying to make the best of things turns out to the worse

i don't hope anyone else sees the downside like i do but im just being a realist and ive taken tons of hits.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

That was a truly awesome post, thanks for the link.

I think I've learned as much from my kids (daughter who is 10, boy/girl twins who are 7) as they've learned from me. I really liked the part about awareness, and the example from the three year old. Amazing.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> how many more hits can i take? i'm only human...i don't look forward to these hits even if i can take them, and all these "awesome things" just don't make it worth while like they used to, and sometimes trying to make the best of things turns out to the worse
> 
> i don't hope anyone else sees the downside like i do but im just being a realist and ive taken tons of hits.


It's kinda when you listen to this really good song making you feel powerful and you suddenly turn off the sound. It feels like someone just dropped you off a skyscrape.

I'll say, I have probably not given my all everyday of my life, but I have done nothing wrong and people see me as someone who wants to succeed and who's passionate, well to tell you the truth I still haven't been rewarded.



becks said:


> Our attitudes paint the way we see the world. When things have gone to **** it's really important to try as hard as we can to see more positive things in the world. This guy had to start out simple because he couldn't see any positive in life. I've been there before, I don't know if anyone else here has. Everything seems hopeless. But this guy kept it up his search for the positive and a short time later that small changes added up to huge results.


I used to be optimistic, I've been rather negative these past years and I'm starting to feel used to it... which is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a 19 year old boy, I was sitting in the middle of the library at my university when I watched this and this video literally made me cry. What hit home the most was when he said how we ought to look at the future with sober eyes and move on. It's just so damn hard to move forward into the unknown when you have an anxiety disorder, because everything worries you so damn much. Conquering social fears are so scary and horrible and it's so sad and frustrating that if it is not done life will be wasted. 

Thank you so much for suggesting this video, it really made me think and put things into perspective, it cannot be easy losing your best friend and coping with a divorce at the same time and if it wasn't for his pain, this video would not be on YouTube, you would not have posted it, and he would not have started one of the most inspirational, positive and successful blogs in the world.


----------



## mcgara (Jul 14, 2012)

oh man, stallone said it... quit blaming others, its cowards that do that kind of s****


----------

